# February photo contest theme is ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Everything is Better with Friends!*

Pictures of our GSDs spending quality time with their best buddies, be they other canines, cats, humans, birds, etc.

February theme suggested by January winner - Discotheque

CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)


Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Friday, February 25th to enter your picture. Voting will run February 26th - March 3rd.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)




----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

...


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## BrandiB (Jan 28, 2012)

***Oversized photos removed***


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

...


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Sniper2606 (Dec 13, 2011)

***Oversized photos removed***


----------



## KingsCastle (Jul 20, 2010)

***Oversized photos and comments removed***


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Sniper2606 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

TJ and Mondavi


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)




----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

...


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## Mfd (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

...


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

*...*


----------



## Ivyzella (Feb 18, 2012)

...
_***photo removed - rule #4 - Must be at least 1 pure bred GSD***_


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

***removed oversized picture***


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*...*


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

***removed oversized picture***


----------



## aejones1976 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

....


----------



## Zaydi (Nov 8, 2011)

*...*


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## 5shot (Oct 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

..........


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

***removed oversized picture***


----------

